# Ohio Haunted Houses



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

There are plenty here around Cincinnati. Land of Illusion, the Dent school house, and Kings Island does a really cool haunt


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I know there is a very large one in Canton - a little south of Cleveland. I think there are local discounts and usually a Groupon available.

http://fotohio.com

I'll be watching this thread since I'll be working in Cleveland in mid-October and Halloween-themed attractions were the first thing on my list for the off hours.

Also: http://www.hauntedhouse.com/directory/haunts/usa/ohio/

The two that are closest to Cleveland proper (Cuyahoga Falls and Mentor) look like you'd better like screaming clowns. < yawn > I won't be bothering with either of those.


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the Factory of Terror in Canton. We go to that every year. Not sure about the one in Mentor. The FOT used to own one in Mentor called the Forsaken, but a fire closed it the first or second year it was open. Not sure if it is back. Havent heard anything yet. Mentor is actually where I live. The one in Cuyahoga falls is probably at Blossom Music Center. If that is the case, I went to that a few times and it was pretty lame. I never got creeped out by clowns, but they were a big part of my yard display last year because of them being in the news. I will check out your website and see what I can find. Just looking for some people who can give first hand knowledge of the haunted houses.

thanks.


----------

